# AC Disconnect Switch



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

No voltage on the LOAD terminals on this GE Model GEH-5886

The LINE terminals are the two outside ones, while the LOAD are the two inside ones.

Any thoughts?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No fuses?

Pull the handle and show us the insides.

I see an On OFF on the handle. Does pulling it and turning over turn it on?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

tried both ways, no voltage. Does it look to you that it's currently OFF?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Some of those can be a little finicky, make sure it is pushed in all the way. It appears that you have it the correct way, but you can try both ways. Also, make sure you have voltage on the line side to make sure you aren't chasing the wrong problem.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Unless it is mounted upside down then since ON is readable I would say it is on.
What about fuses inside?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Some of those can be a little finicky, make sure it is pushed in all the way. It appears that you have it the correct way, but you can try both ways. Also, make sure you have voltage on the line side to make sure you aren't chasing the wrong problem.


220 on LINE, 120 between ground and each phase


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

joed said:


> Unless it is mounted upside down then since ON is readable I would say it is on.
> What about fuses inside?


The breaker is new; just installed.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> What about fuses inside?


I think *joed* is asking if that might be a fusible disconnect. If so, it needs fuses before you have power on the load.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> I think *joed* is asking if that might be a fusible disconnect. If so, it needs fuses before you have power on the load.


Where would the fuses go?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't worry about it. I found a reference that says it is a non-fusible 60 amp pull out.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

here's w/ handle removed


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> Don't worry about it. I found a reference that says it is a non-fusible 60 amp pull out.


it's a 30-amp


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

we need a picture of the handle. If it was fusible the fuses would be in the handle. The contacts in the handle are going to be on side. When you plug handle back in make sure the contacts are down to make the connections.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Look at the clips that the "handle" slides into. The line clip on the extreme right is bent. It appears to be bent enough to explain why you don't have that phase.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

What type of wiring method is supplying the AC unit?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

joed said:


> we need a picture of the handle. If it was fusible the fuses would be in the handle. The contacts in the handle are going to be on side. When you plug handle back in make sure the contacts are down to make the connections.


Its a non fusible disconnect.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Those connecters are not for outdoor use.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Those connecters are not for outdoor use.


neither are most NM connectors, but they get used all the time... I personally don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Focused2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oso954 said:


> Look at the clips that the "handle" slides into. The line clip on the extreme right is bent. It appears to be bent enough to explain why you don't have that phase.


Yep that is what i noticed as well.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Fusible Disco. :blush: Wonder why they don't come with the package :furious:


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> Fusible Disco. :blush: Wonder why they don't come with the package :furious:


where did you get that disco from?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> What type of wiring method is supplying the AC unit?


Well, that's a great question. It is 10/3 with the white equipment ground*ed* (just made that term up  going to a screw on the frame with a bare)

The primary side is fed from a 30amp 10-2 (I did this). 

I looked at the label on the AC and it indicated nothing about needing 120, rather, it stated 220v, but upon firing it up, the fan spun once, and stopped, so now I'm not sure that 120 isn't needed for either the fan, or some other purpose. BUT, why would the white wire terminate on the frame if it is meant to be a neutral? I seen no indication on the inside of the unit that a neutral was needed.

BTW: I terminated the white from the AC unit to the Disco to the ground bar. ?????


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> where did you get that disco from?


Home Depot


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> Well, that's a great question. It is 10/3 with the white equipment ground*ed* (just made that term up  going to a screw on the frame with a bare)
> 
> The primary side is fed from a 30amp 10-2 (I did this).
> 
> ...



You cant use that wiring method outside...  

The AC unit is 240v.... you cant have the white and ground landed together, just cap off the white conductor. In the future, just lower the AC disconnect and have your cable enter the back of the disconnect, this will neaten up your install.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> Home Depot


I'm surprised they sell a fusible disconnect. i've never seen one required in the residential field.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

the box here


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> You cant use that wiring method outside...
> 
> The AC unit is 240v.... you cant have the white and ground landed together, just cap off the white conductor.


The white (from the AC unit) isn't live or in use, it's just an extra wire.




> In the future, just lower the AC disconnect and have your cable enter the back of the disconnect, this will neaten up your install.


Thanks, I agree. I just used the same hole that the old Disco was using.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> The white (from the AC unit) isn't live or in use, it's just an extra wire.



I know, just cap it off on each end.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Needs fuses, or else nothing will work. You'll have to buy a couple of 30 Amp cartridge fuses for this disconnect.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> Needs fuses, or else nothing will work. You'll have to buy a couple of 30 Amp cartridge fuses for this disconnect.


Do we know the specs on the AC unit? 30 amps may trip when the unit starts.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

stickboy1375 said:


> Do we know the specs on the AC unit? 30 amps may trip when the unit starts.


30 is the largest fuse that can fit in this disconnect box. IF they blow, then a non-fusible disconnect switch will have to be installed, or dummy fuses installed. 

My experience is that dummy fuses are more expensive than a non-fusible disconnect.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> Do we know the specs on the AC unit? 30 amps may trip when the unit starts.


No, I don't have any specs right now, but the breaker held, and the fuses didn't blow.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> 30 is the largest fuse that can fit in this disconnect box. IF they blow, then a non-fusible disconnect switch will have to be installed, or dummy fuses installed.
> 
> My experience is that dummy fuses are more expensive than a non-fusible disconnect.


I want to see the specs on the AC unit now...


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> No, I don't have any specs right now, but the breaker held, and the fuses didn't blow.


The nameplate on the AC unit will tell you everything you need to know... how did you size the 10-2 to the DISCO without specs?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> I want to see the specs on the AC unit now...


Well, CRAP! 














How 'bout tomorrow, same battime, same batchannel?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> Well, CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome...  
just take a picture of it.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> The nameplate on the AC unit will tell you everything you need to know... how did you size the 10-2 to the DISCO without specs?


I went by the existing install.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> I went by the existing install.


So basically, you just replaced the disco? You really need to address the wiring method going from the DISCO to the AC unit.. it wont burn the house down, but since you went this far, might as well fix the rest of the job.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> So basically, you just replaced the disco? You really need to address the wiring method going from the DISCO to the AC unit.. it wont burn the house down, but since you went this far, might as well fix the rest of the job.


hang on just a sec, I'm gonna look fer sumptin'


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

well, chit, again, didn't find what I wanted, but the "wiring method" was simply 10-3 from disco to AC. No Carflex or whip, just Romex.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> well, chit, again, didn't find what I wanted, but the "wiring method" was simply 10-3 from disco to AC. No Carflex or whip, just Romex.


Romex ( NM type wiring) is only good for dry locations. no good outside... either replace it with UF or more commonly carflex and thwn is used.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Of course, I didn't get any after-shots, but here's some befores :laughing: You'll have to trust that they're pretty NOW.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't know how much you can tell about the AC from the one far-away shot.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

stickboy1375 said:


> Romex ( NM type wiring) is only good for dry locations. no good outside... either replace it with UF or more commonly carflex and thwn is used.


OK, I'll check that out for sure.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

sirsparksalot said:


> OK, I'll check that out for sure.


You dont have to jump on it, just put it on your list of items to address.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bonjour SirSparkalot.,

If ya have time or something will you find something to cover that hole of the meter box on the right side otherwise some dolts will stick the finger and light them up themself.

Now let get to the main point :

This what I useally do in here ( France ) size the OCPD ( breaker or fuse ) to the max as the nameplate call and run the conductor ( wire or cable ) on minuim size per nameplate specs.

I know it is simair over there in USA / Canada side.

But for the rest of the details the other guys allready got the answer for ya.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Bonjour SirSparkalot.,
> 
> If ya have time or something will you find something to cover that hole of the meter box on the right side otherwise some dolts will stick the finger and light them up themself.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marc. Yes, that hole has been taken care of.

I'll have to see what the specs are tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

That disconnect is just a pullout, there are no places for fuses.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Jim Port said:


> That disconnect is just a pullout, there are no places for fuses.


We have not seen the handle yet and the box says fusible.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> That disconnect is just a pullout, there are no places for fuses.


Go back and look at post #29 in this thread and then tell me this again.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I have seen the packages switched at the stores frequently. I don't believe the box. That is the style I use.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> I have seen the packages switched at the stores frequently. I don't believe the box. That is the style I use.


I use the same disconnect as well, and have never seen one that allowed fuses in the handle, so I'm confused.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Although I have never used or seen one like that, I see big orange does sell them.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah big orange carries them. Says requires 2 fuses installed on the back side of the puller.

On the review page the question is asked about the fuses.

Answer is:

it includes the Pull out, but does not include the fuses, which need to be selected based on the requirements of the circuit in which it's installed.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

hammerlane said:


> Yeah big orange carries them. Says requires 2 fuses installed on the back side of the puller.
> 
> On the review page the question is asked about the fuses.
> 
> ...


What a man! :thumbup:

Now I only need to learn to read!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

sirsparksalot said:


> What a man! :thumbup:
> 
> Now I only need to learn to read!


I would eat that money spent on the disconnect and buy one that does not have to have fuses in the handle.

I'm sure most of us would have had a head scratching moment if you still did not have the box.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think it has the fuses in the handle. The handle in the HD photo is too small to carry 2 cartridge fuses. I believe that description was pulled from the TF30R. (SirSparks, the item you should have received is a Model TF30RCP if you have not noted that yet.)

The fuses should be below the black panel with the label.

I'd take the disconnect and the box back to HD and tell them they supplied the wrong product. (Non-fusible instead of fusible)

Here is a pic of the handle used by the GE "fuse in back of handle".


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

The fuses sit horizontal in this model, not vertical like in the picture you show.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

jbfan said:


> I would eat that money spent on the disconnect and buy one that does not have to have fuses in the handle.
> 
> I'm sure most of us would have had a head scratching moment if you still did not have the box.


I didn't even know such a beast existed...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Wish the poster would just post some close up photos of the handle.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree, but would like them from the backside of the "handle".


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry about that, I missed the previous posts.

I don't have the handle, it's in the disco doing its job, so no pic to show. 

This is, indeed, a fusible, and the 30a cartridges fit into the handle.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

So the answer was the solution posted in #2 post no fuses? and it 63 posts to get there.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

joed said:


> So the answer was the solution posted in #2 post no fuses? and it 63 posts to get there.


But it was a fun ride:jester::jester:


----------

